# 1986 Cannondale SM-500 value?



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

What do you all think about the 1986 Cannondale SM-500. It has mostly Suntour XC components including roller cam brakes front and rear. First year for dual 26" wheels. Previous Cannondales used 24" rear wheels. Did anyone race cannondales in 86? Looks to be a pretty cool vintage ride. Are early Cannondales collectable? Is a SM-500 a good vintage ride? The roller brakes are a wierd design. In 86 was suntour xc the top of the line? Or was there an XC pro? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Not worth a whole lot....with no pics as a guide...$100. Maybe.


Of all the vintatge mtb's out there, I can't say this is very high on the list of nice riding/performing/valuable bikes.


...Just my $.02....I'm a bike snob. Sorry.


----------



## Adamg4life (May 19, 2010)

*Its great*

Actually I can tell you a lot about that bike. no more than 2 weeks ago I found an 1984 SM500 cannondale mountain bike at goodwill for $30. It was in bad shape, needed new paint job and some new parts. I had to buy a new front rim, and a new back brake, then finally a new paint job. Total includeing the purchase of the bike I spent $150 ( includeing new custom decal stickers) and the Bike is awsome. It climbs hills like a champ, and if tuned well it shifts very well. I can get great speed on the bike. I ride the hell out of on some on these trails I go to, and never had a problem yet.

Like you said " its Vintage" and that makes it even cooler.
The bike if fixed is worth $250-300 bucks.

So if you have any question on how to repair this bike just email me at
[email protected]

you will def need to contact me if you plan on putting new brakes on. That was a pain.

So yah its a GREAT bike, one of the best I ever had. DOnt let it go


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

Adamg4life said:


> Actually I can tell you a lot about that bike.
> Like you said " its Vintage" and that makes it even cooler.
> The bike if fixed is worth $250-300 bucks.
> So if you have any question on how to repair this bike just email me at
> ...


Did you maybe notice this thread was over 4 years old?.......


----------

